# How do I enter Radio code in my 97 VW Jetta?



## tjjetta (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello everyone. My 1997 VW Jetta's radio shows "Safe". I don't have the manual but I have the code. How do I go about inputting it?
Thanks,
TJ
[email protected]


----------



## tjjetta (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: How do I enter Radio code in my 97 VW Jetta? (tjjetta)*

I just found the answer from some website on the internet and it worked for me. 
Should anyone be interested, the advice below is what worked for me, from the site: 
http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs....html.
"From the "Operating Instructions: Sound System Deluxe" that came with my '94 Golf. 
* Turn on radio -- the word "SAFE" will be displayed. 
* First press the MODE button and then press the SCAN button and hold them down simultaneously until "1000" appears in the frequency display. Release the buttons. Do not, under any circumstance, continue holding the buttons down or press them once again. This would cause the radio to take the number "1000" as the code number. 
* Using the first four radio station buttons, enter the code number found on your Radio Card. Use button 1 to set the first digit of the four digit code, button 2 to set the second digit, etc. The first digit of a four digit code must be "1". If your code number has three digits, the first digit on display must be set blank. 
* Once the code is shown on the display, press and hold the MODE button and SCAN button simultaneously until the word "SAFE" appears in the frequency display. Release the buttons. A radio station frequency will automatically be displayed. The radio will now play once again. 
If, when cancelling the electronic lock-up, a wrong code number is entered by mistake, the word "SAFE" will appear in the frequency display first blinking, and then continuous. 
You can now repeat the entire cancelling procedure but only once. The number of attempts will be shown in display. 
If the wrong code number should be entered again, your radio will be locked up for approximately one hour. The radio will not play. Leave the radio switched on. After an hour, you can cancel the electronic lock-up as previously described. 
This cycle, two attemps - one hour lock-up continues again."


----------

